# Irish Hills Miss Michigan aka Lil Erica



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I got one good picture of her today. She is currently being weaned and not all that happy about it so I guess I should be happy that I even got one semi-good picture. I don't know why the color is all funky and grainy. I tried to fix it ... I dunno. My new camera should be here in a day or two.

Anyway, here is my little pumpkin. I think she is maturing nicely.







Added:






Erica's sire is Little Kings B T Buck Bandito - Sire to Multi-National Champions & HOF'ers. Bandito of course is a son of BTU. Her dam is Little Kings Heir To Glory, a Little King Buckwheat daughter, Buckeroo granddaughter.

And here is a picture of Irish Hills Rock Star aka Monty. Cute little booger.






Again, I apologize for the funky color/grainy issue.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 20, 2008)

what cuties


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheryl!!!!!! They both look FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Look at that neck on Lil Erica





And Monty is one handsome baby boy


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jun 20, 2008)

beautiful babies. And already posing like pros!


----------



## Tami (Jun 20, 2008)

I love them both, but I am a true double dilute lover and that filly is just up my alley.....


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 20, 2008)

Lil Erica is adorable!! Is she a double dilute pinto?

Monty looks good too, they are so mature all ready! What age do you wean?


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

Kim - Yes, Erica is a double dilute, (perlino) pinto - lab tested positive for the agouti gene. She is almost 4 1/2 months old. I have been seperating her and her dam over night for the last 4 nights, stalling Erica with a buddy, and tonight when I serperate them, I will actually put Glory into another pasture. So, this is it.





Thanks everyone for the compliments on my kids!


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, your kids are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Sandy


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL, Thanks Sheryl!

WOW she is AWESOME!!!! And your selling her?!?!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes, Helen she is for sale.



She said she's willing to go to New Zealand.

I'm going to repeat the breeding next year.


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 20, 2008)

Send her on down Sheryl!!!

I'll email ya when I win the lottery...lol

Seriously though...I really really like her


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 20, 2008)

Both very nice horses, but that filly needs to move here to OK! After all, I have her half brother's son, so I guess that would make her his aunt??? LOL GORGEOUS filly.


----------



## Jill (Jun 21, 2008)

Just in for another peak, Sheryl





If I didn't already own her paternal brother, two paternal sisters, some neices and nephews....... I'd know where I'd get perlino girly girl #4





Cannot wait to see her full sibling next year


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 21, 2008)

Sheryl both are very nice.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful! That sums it up!


----------



## jrae (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty babies Sheryl!





They both look great!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 21, 2008)

WOW , i knew that girl was pretty but wow wow wow.

I cant wait to see her full sibling next year !





Did i say wow ?


----------



## Devon (Jun 21, 2008)

She's Gorgeous!! Love her head and neck





Monty looks awesome I really like him



Looks like his daddy


----------



## twister (Jun 21, 2008)

Sheryl, They are both gorgeous





Yvonne


----------



## Shelley (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!





Shelley


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the compliments.

I do have to clear something up though, the repeat will take place next year, Bandito x Glory for a full sibling in 2010. I went ahead and bred Glory to Jinx this year for a double bred Buckwheat grand-get for 2009. Once that foal is born Glory heads back to Erica's to be romanced again by Bandito.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Sheryl,

I have been trying to Pm and e-mail you and have not got a reply. Was wondering if it was not working or something. Veyr pretty filly!!

Jamie


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Jamie

I got your email last night and replied twice. You never got them I'm taking it.





I'll go to your site and see if your phone # is there and give you a call.

Jamie - I just left a message on your voice mail. I'll call you back again after a bit. I have people coming over to look at horse and as soon as I"m finished with them I'll call you back.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 21, 2008)

Look at those necks!!!!! Amazing beauties!!!!!


----------



## nootka (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice, Sheryl!





Liz


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 21, 2008)

Georgeous


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 22, 2008)

Sheryl...I keep coming back for another look at lil Erica...She is going to make somebody very happy! I LOVE her!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 22, 2008)

I got as secret


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 22, 2008)

miniaddiction said:


> Sheryl...I keep coming back for another look at lil Erica...She is going to make somebody very happy! I LOVE her!


Thanks again everyone for all the compliments. Lil Erica will be at Nationals this year and I wish her new owner the best of luck!


----------



## Frankie (Jun 22, 2008)

They are both very nice, such wonderful babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 22, 2008)

Ewwwwww!!!!

Sounds like maybe there is a forum member who is very happy about something!!! They are both really nice foals Sheryl! Congrats.

I am assuming Congrats to Jamie too! HeeHee!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 22, 2008)

Just saw the other thread in the main forum--a big congratulations to Jamie! This filly is superb!


----------



## hairicane (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats to all involved!! Lovely foals


----------



## miniaddiction (Jun 23, 2008)

Ohhhh Jamie you LUCKY duck!!!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone I am real excited, I love both of the parents so what more could I ask for


----------

